# Pine bowl - Turned, Burned and Dyed Cranberry to Cobalt.



## Jayman72 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hey all,

So here is my second turned bowl/vessel.

This is basic Pine that was cut from a 1x10.

I made 8 rings (3/4 tall each) and then  glued them up. (5 for the base/bowl and 3 for the lid)

Once it was cut to the shape I liked I put a torch to it to bring out the grain.

Then did a stain job. (Red -> Purple -> Blue and then purple stain over the whole thing to mute the red and blue.

Here are a few shots.

Hope you like them.

Jay
Tampa, FL


View in Gallery

Outer Blue Side


View in Gallery

Outer Red Side



View in Gallery

Inner Blue Side


View in Gallery

Inner Red Side


----------



## Cwalker935 (Oct 25, 2015)

That's very cool.


----------



## Charlie_W (Oct 25, 2015)

Wow!
 Please post more pics when finished.


----------



## Jayman72 (Oct 25, 2015)

Charlie_W said:


> Wow!
> Please post more pics when finished.



Will do.

There is a lid too that matches. Once I get all the poly on and the micro mesh completed I'll post completed pics. 

Thanks.


----------



## Jayman72 (Nov 4, 2015)

*Finally got it finished....*

Hey All,

Sorry it took a bit but i finally got it done.

Hope you like it.


View in Gallery
Closed


View in Gallery
Open


View in Gallery
Inside

Thanks
Jay


----------



## BSea (Nov 4, 2015)

Very nice.  What stains did you use?


----------



## Jayman72 (Nov 4, 2015)

BSea said:


> Very nice.  What stains did you use?



Thanks.

Trans Tint Red Purple and Blue.

Then I did purple over everything to town down the Red and Blue to give it that Cranberry and Cobalt look.

Jay
Tampa, FL


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 4, 2015)

That's great.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Nov 5, 2015)

Very nice, great job.

Bob


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 7, 2015)

RingMaster or bandsaw for the rings that were stacked?

Really like the dye finish.  Makes pine easier on the eyes.




Scott (looks fun) B


----------



## Jayman72 (Nov 7, 2015)

SDB777 said:


> RingMaster or bandsaw for the rings that were stacked?
> 
> Really like the dye finish.  Makes pine easier on the eyes.
> 
> ...



Jigsaw for the inner circle of each ring and a band saw for the outer.


----------

